

“Forever Alone” 4chan Prank Brings Out the Best and Worst of the Internet - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/05/13/sociopaths-meet/

======
docmarionum1
Some great things come out of 4chan, but they also do some really terrible
things. It's sad that they tricked a few people, but it sounds like they
didn't do what they had hoped for. It was a really nice gesture by the guy who
brought dates for the people were were tricked.

The ones who got trolled were those who were sitting at their computers,
watching, alone.

~~~
shasta
It turned out the guy who brought the dates was their pimp

------
bschlinker
“I once told my girlfriend I had AIDS,” Mr. White said. “Then I broke up with
her.” They laughed.

\-- Don't bother reading the article. The above line says everything you need
to know about the "pranksters" involved.

~~~
tsuyoshi
Well... it is a horrible thing to do, but... I've had girlfriends I wish I did
that to.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Of course; we all have read about something terrible and wish in hindsight
we'd done it [to someone]. What separates people are the ones that have the
self control or maturity to have thought about it and NOT done it.

It reminds me of an old joke; what is the definition of a 'gentleman'? Someone
who knows how to play banjo, and doesn't.

------
JMiao
"forever alone" is only funny when it's self-deprecating

------
juddlyon
Pointless and cruel.

------
thomasdavis
I am not sure who keeps perpetuating the misconception that internet dating
makes you socially inept.

I find it intriguing that I have the opportunity to develop feelings for
someone who has only presented themselves lyrically.

~~~
gcb
don't think it's internet dating per se. you can meet people in the internet
like you would on a bar. hell I have a couple of friends who got to know each
other on bbs chat.

but if you pay for dating services, internet or not, thats just weird. like
giving up.

~~~
thomasdavis
For a tech community forum I find this reply quite odd. You pay for many
useful internet utilities. I don't see why a simple dating website can't
charge so they can make a living.

It's not like going to a social event in real life doesn't have expenses.

Also if your hobbies are programming and gym you will have a hard time finding
ladies.

If you don't like drinking or have children that takes out bars.

~~~
gcb
you also will have friends, be it from the gym or programming. which is what
always help with that mater.. same is true for finding jobs. best ones always
came from friend hints.

only middle managers pay for relocation services. same is true for dating
sites. our maybe not. what do I know?

